# Carrot Wine from Costco Juice



## GrandpasFootsteps (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm going to make carrot wine. I looked at the recipe on our recipe forum, which is made from actual carrots. I bought some "Organic 100% Carrot Juice" from Costco instead of boiling carrots. The ingredients list on the bottle says only "Organic Carrot Juice". I tasted it, and it tastes like carrot juice that I made in the past with a Jack Lalanne juicer. I'm only going to make a 1 gallon batch. I have a couple of questions. But first my recipe:

juice mix:
carrot juice
10 oz golden raisins
1 lb honey (I love honey!)
2 lb sugar

yeast starter:
yeast
1 tsp pectic enzyme
1 tsp yeast nutrient
carrot juice

Questions:
1. Which yeast to use? I have Montrachet and Lalvin EC-1118
2. I think this recipe has no acid. Should I add acid? If so, should I add acid blend, orange juice, or lemon juice? I have all these ingredients already.
3. Should I put the juice mix together and pitch the yeast starter all at once? Or should I assemble the juice mix, add pectic enzyme for a day, then pitch yeast?
4. Does the term "must" only apply to grapes and/or grape juice, or can it apply to this juice mix also?


----------



## deboard (Jan 21, 2011)

You absolutely should check acid and balance it. Carrots are low in acid, so you may have to add quite a bit unless the juice already has some added.

Also, I hope you have a hydrometer and check the Specific Gravity of the must before adding sugar/honey. That sounds close, but I think I had to add a little more than that. 

"Must" can apply to non-grapes. It's what you have before it turns into wine. 

Wait a day to add the yeast. 

Either of those yeasts will work fine and are pretty good choices. 

I made a carrot early on in my winemaking, I did not care for it, but your recipe is different so I hope yours is better! Mine tasted..well..kinda vegetable-y. The honey should help


----------



## Guerrilladistilla (Jul 18, 2011)

Please tell me you made this. I stumbled upon an apiary that makes carrot honey and I plan to use this recipe for a mead, foregoing the sugar.


----------



## Tom (Jul 19, 2011)

F Y I

I made carrot wine from real carrots. Was not happy with it. Always ck acid.

Like above you need a hydrometer. So, add sugar to starting gravity of 1.085. Check and see if there are any preservatives.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Jul 19, 2011)

I personally liked the carrot wine I made.. Was a little too strong but I liked the flavor.. I used recipe in 'first steps in wine making' which has some lemon and oranges in it.. It also has some wheat.. Can post if you want.. I used Lalvin 1118 yeast..


----------

